# New Years Update! :) *TONS'O PICS*



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

So for new years i decided to rescue 2 more bettas PLUS only put real plants in all their tanks sooo all my tanks look different now 
(for those who know dancer,my betta, my mom really wanted him so i gave him to her for new years  He's still "mine" kinda (According to my mom) but he's downstairs with my moms bettas!)

Anywho, Lets start out with the GORGEOUS Skylar! He looks absolutely stunning in his fully planted 5gal! 









Skylar in his tank (Literally JUST put the plants in, so he's like )









Skylar's  face

Now, moving on to the diagnosed hyper-active Emikooooo! You can hardly see him in his tank with the black gravel, and on top of that he won't stay still... Ever. I've never seen him stop for more than 2 seconds. It's actually kinda weird. So enjoy this ONE lucky picture! (Plus a pic of his tank) His fins have grown out so much! I'm so proud! 









Emiko's tank









Emiko with his baby fins FINALLY here!  (So happy they didn't grow back deformed)

Onwards we go, as we take a look at Haruhatsu (Haru)! The betta whom I didn't order online, but got in the mail anyways! Even though he wasn't the right one, he's a super cutie! 









Haru's tank









Haru-chan himself!

To the right, we see the one, the only, the Iggy (Igster, Ignite)!!! Brand new to the Cupid's Cubby, also called the Pink Pod,(My room) and he's already fitting right in! 









Iggy's tank, along with the abnormally huge mossball, Mr. Mossberg! 









*FLARE* D:<









"I is orange? Nu! I is grapefruit coloured!" quoted from Iggy.

Last, but not least, is Sebastian (The black butler)! Coming all the way from my local Petco to see us today! 









Sebby hiding under a leaf 









Sebby's jungle of a tank 

Thanks! Hope you enjoyed! ;-)


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Drools while staring at pictures of your beautiful boys and tanks...sooo pretty. ^_^


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks so much! c:


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful tanks and even more beautiful bettas!!!

I love them all!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you! Btw. I love your profile pic! Where did you find a crowntail like that?


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Your tanks are all so beautiful! I hope to get live plants some day, but I'm new to aquariums, so baby steps.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

pinkcupid765 said:


> Thank you! Btw. I love your profile pic! Where did you find a crowntail like that?


I actually found him at walmart!!! I am still in shock that i found one this pretty somewhere else other than aquabid! I actually planned out how i was going to get him.... we get our fish shipments in on wednesday and i got there at 10 am to pick me one up!!! I got lucky because there was a guy that came along about 2 minutes later and while i was still deciding between him and another crown tail he asked me if i was looking at the same fish (which was thunder) and i said yes and took him! and that is the story of how i got him! lol sorry but i love telling the story haha


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey no one pointed it out but most of the plants that you have aren't fully aquatic, bamboo must have the leaves above the water or it will rot, anubias the low one that is in the 2nd picture that plant cannot be planted in substrate unless done right. Actually it looks like many of those plants seem not to be aquatic. Did you get them at Petco because they have a lot of plants planted wrong. Sorry that you got the wrong plants it looks nice btw.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

*SlinkyInk*: Yea i'm pretty new too! I'm only 13 and got my first betta last june. You don't have to buy any special substrate for them! I just use regular black gravel 

*Eaglescout434*: Walmart?!?! Oh, you lucky ducky! My walmarts don't sell anything living... Well, i guess thats a good thing, isn't it? haha!

*Kfryman*: Thanks for your advice, BUT all of my Petco's plants are in tanks growing with the fishies, so they all are aquatic! I've gotten that type of Anubis before and it's doing fine  The only plants that i've had rot, where the ones that come in the plastic tubes! Some of those still work too though.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ugh, so jealous! Gorgeous fishies, great tank set ups.. You lucky dog- I mean fish


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

pinkcupid765 said:


> *Kfryman*: Thanks for your advice, BUT all of my Petco's plants are in tanks growing with the fishies, so they all are aquatic! I've gotten that type of Anubis before and it's doing fine  The only plants that i've had rot, where the ones that come in the plastic tubes! Some of those still work too though.


Are you sure because I see some plants that my mom has planted in pots lol. How long have they been in there for? And just saying eventually the bamboo WILL rot.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Jrf456:* Hahaha, Thanks! X3


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I know lucky bamboo will rot slowly. You wont notice at first. As long as the leaves are out of water itll be fine though. Itll sour the water if submerged. Sometimes taking a month or so to show signs of rot.

May plants at those retail stores are marked as aquatic or semi aquatic. Semi aquatic plantsare not suited for long term aquatic life.

****Although I dont see anything wrong with your plants aside from the one bamboo having its leaves submerged. Many of these aquatic plants have similarities to land loving plants.****

I love all of your fishies.They all look so happy. I especially loveiggy. His coloration is so unique and vibrant!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

*kfryman*: You see Emiko's tank? I've had that Anubias in there since he was in quarantine. When he was in quarantine, he had almost no fins so... I'd say about 2-3+ months. It came in one of the plastic tubeys! Anubias ARE aquatic plants, bamboo are semi-aquatic. There are lots of different types of Anubias. Some may not be aquatic, but i'm not a plant expert... all i know is that the kind i have can be in water, grow and live in it.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

*PixelatedPaint*: Thanks for commenting! Yeah hopefully their leaves will grow taller before that happens! Hehe~ and Thanks! I just got iggy from Petco 3 days ago! I was there when they got new shipments so I got first picks!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

You're incorrect about the aquatic-ness of most of the plants, OP. Yes, anubias is fully aquatic, this is fairly well known; but most of the plants with the yellow-y/white edging are not. You have anubias, swords (I think?) and what is very obviously terrestrial plants... While they might take a while* to die, as they do they're harming the water quality as well as slowly dying.

Just because they are grown in a water tank in a petco/smart really doesnt mean *anything*, we're also talking about companies that willingly sell fish into 1/8 gallon "tanks", so be wise and dont trust them.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Swords aren't aquatic??? They grow and thrive in my tanks...  The ones in Iggy tank, I had before i got iggy. I grew them in an older tank.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Just because they are grown in a water tank in a petco/smart really doesnt mean *anything*, we're also talking about companies that willingly sell fish into 1/8 gallon "tanks", so be wise and dont trust them.


I agree with PPP the workers at a retail chain like petco do not know what they are talking about half the time (or even less). Their job is to sell you their products not do what is knowledgeable and right. It is not the workers fault that they dont know the products that they are selling its the stores for putting them in the position without giving them the training that they need.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Just going to add my two cents here. Just as pewpewpew stated the anubias is aquatic but will not live if their rizomes are in the gravel. They do best attached to a rock or a piece of driftwood. The bamboo is called semi-aquatic because it can live with it's stem in the water but not it's leaves. Anyways, you have nice tanks and beautiful bettas.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Eaglescout434:* Oh... so basically i screwed up my tanks and i'll slowly kill my fish if i don't take out the plants?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Pitgurl* Thanks :]


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

No, it wont kill your fish. Just remove the non-aquatic ones before you have a mess on your hands.

Yes swords are fully aquatic, that's not what I was talking about.

Next time it would be wise to do research before you buy. We even have a sticky on plants and what to avoid in the habitats thread. Think before you do, and take advice when its given.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay, thank you...


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

pinkcupid765 said:


> *Eaglescout434:* Oh... so basically i screwed up my tanks and i'll slowly kill my fish if i don't take out the plants?


I am just saying that you were probably given false information from the place that you got your plants is all. I would take the information from people on here that are more knowledgeable about aquatic plants and figure out your tanks from there. As if the plants will kill your fish I'm not the expert there but there have been some helpful comments on here that could help you out.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks you all  I'll take your guy's advice~


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

very nice set ups and gorgeous bettas


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, I'd follow what PPP said, she knows her stuff when it comes to plants  

Gorgeous set ups and very handsome fish!!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

pinkcupid765 said:


> *Jrf456:* Hahaha, Thanks! X3


No problem!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

pinkcupid765 said:


> *kfryman*: You see Emiko's tank? I've had that Anubias in there since he was in quarantine. When he was in quarantine, he had almost no fins so... I'd say about 2-3+ months. It came in one of the plastic tubeys! Anubias ARE aquatic plants, bamboo are semi-aquatic. There are lots of different types of Anubias. Some may not be aquatic, but i'm not a plant expert... all i know is that the kind i have can be in water, grow and live in it.


I wasn't talking about the anubias lol. I was just saying on how it was planted. Just don't bury it any more so the rhizome doesn't rot. I was more of talking about the bamboo and the plant with the white edging like PewPew said


----------

